# Knieschleifen mit dem MTB



## MTB-Ghostrider (11. Juli 2012)

Hi MTB-Freunde !

ich stelle mir die Frage ob es mit einem MTB möglich ist eine Kurve mit extremer Schräglage, in hoher Geschwindikeit mit Hilfe der Knieschleiftechnik zu nehmen. Motorradfahrer können dadurch die Kurve mit höherer Geschwindigkeit zu nehmen.

Hat jemand diesbezüglich mit dem MTB Erfahrungen gemacht oder es ausprobiert ?

http://youtu.be/XR5GG6jFWrI


----------



## MitchMG (11. Juli 2012)

Das Motorrad hat nen anderen Schwerpunkt. Geht das mit dem MTB überhaupt ? 
Außerdem meine ich, dass man sowas nur zur Show sieht und bei Moto GP oder so eigentlich nicht.

Ich würde mich dann eher an der Fahrtechnik der Supermotard/Supermoto orientieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (11. Juli 2012)

Slicks aufziehen, bergab Speed mach und probieren 

Warum soll das nicht gehen? Das Hanging Off bringt ja den Schwerpunkt nach unten und hat das Ziel die Schräglage zu verringern oder eben bei gleicher eine höhere Geschwindigkeit zu erzielen.

Mach'n Filmchen


----------



## Krid3001 (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,

warum sollte das Knieschleifen beim Motorrad nur Show sein ? Dadurch fährt sich ne Kurve mit hoher Geschwindigkeit wesentlich stabiler!Das coole Gefühl wenn der Schleifer über den Asphalt schleift ist dann noch der Bonus ;-) . 
Auf dem MTB sitzt man wesentlich höher, der Schwerpunkt ist dadurch das das Rad wesentlich leichter ist extrem hoch. Motorrad ~ 200Kg. MTB ~ 11Kg .
Sportreifen beim Motorrad bieten Grip bis 48 Grad Schräglage. 
Mit langen Beinen, kleinem Rahmen und am Rad hängend wie ein Indianer neben dem Pferd könnte es klappen, aber Sinn macht es keinen! 
Krid


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Juli 2012)

> Mach'n Filmchen


Japp,Good8, machma    Burnout ebenso 

Bei Moto wirken ganz andere Kräfte, Beschleunigungen etc., mit Show hat das IMHO wenig  zu tun... Aber ein Wheelie auf der Zielgeraden sollte gehen  

Greetz


----------



## D.Sanchezz (11. Juli 2012)

-sry- Beitrag #3 überlesen - alles gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. Juli 2012)

oh mann, geiler thread


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. Juli 2012)

Dürfte ein bißchen schwierig werden wegen Kurbel und Pedale...


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Juli 2012)

â​ 

         No fake:


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2012)

Besser so:

Im Gelände:






Auf Asphalt:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Laschpuffer (12. Juli 2012)

Auf so dünnen Reifchen wär mir dat  nix, gab es da mal nicht Schwalbe SuperMotos oder so? Damit würde ich's probieren, sicherheitshalber aber den Ledereinteiler anziehen. Mir fehlen dafür hier aber die Berge (Abfahrten auf Asphalt), da wird man schon derbe Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss haben müssen, um überhaupt auch nur annähernd so viel Schräglage für die Kurve zu benötigen.
In engen Ecken macht das keinen Sinn, da ist in die Kurve drücke schneller und sicherer (zu langsam für schön stabile Kreiselkräfte oder wie die Dinger heißen, auf dem Fahrrad sowieso).

HangingOff/HangOff auf dem Fahrrad, puh, wenn ich dran denke wie so'n Fahrrad abbiegt wenn man nur beim Gradeausfahren den Oberkörper leicht zur Seite neigt...Da will ich lieber nicht Knie raus und Oberkörper so "reinlegen", dass die kurvenäußere Schulter mindest auf höhe Vorbau nach innen versetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (12. Juli 2012)

@Marc: Geil 
Im Vorprogramm der Moto GP, also vor den 125er'n- also ein paar Runden weniger- dat wärs 

@Laschpuffer: dünnen Reifchen  trau ich das auch nicht so zu 
Die Flieh- oder Kreiselkräfte kompensieren möglicherweise mangelnde Seitenstabilität   Keine Ahnung, Physik war nicht mein Lieblingsfach..
Egal, der hat auch keine Ahnung von Gravitation , sorry wg OT.


----------



## 01wheeler (12. Juli 2012)




----------



## potsdamradler (12. Juli 2012)

Boa, im letzen Bild ist der Lenker zu breit   Aber der ist dem Straßenbelag bestimmt noch etwas näher gekommen.. Krass !!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juli 2012)

Also das der beim letzten Bild noch kontrolliert fährt glaube ich nicht!
Entweder liegt die Karre und ist nicht in Bewegung, oder er ist im Begriff sich grade abzulegen.


----------



## Laschpuffer (12. Juli 2012)

Funkensprühend liegen (im Schatten hinter dem "Kühlergitter" sieht man die Funken)?

Wie heißt es so schön: "90° sind zu schräg", wobei ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass er noch gesteuert fährt. Einige Cracks bekommen sogar das Töff mit Knie und Ellenbogen wieder zurück in stabile Kurvenlage zurück gedrückt, wenn Ottonormalunsereins schon die KH-Einweisungspapiere unterschreibt.


----------



## toranoxx (12. Juli 2012)

rechter Fuß ist "Stützrad" - die 15 lässt's richtig krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelmann (12. Juli 2012)

Das untere Bild geht am Thema vorbei, denn das ist nicht Knieschleifen sondern Fußschleifen. Der Fuß steht neben der Hand, das Knie ist in der Mitte des Lenkers.


----------



## StreetDownHill (12. Juli 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Besser so:
> 
> Im Gelände:
> 
> ...



Ganz genau.


----------



## StreetDownHill (12. Juli 2012)

Ich geb auch mal bisschen Senf dazu.
Also ich würd sagen gut möglich das du es mit dem Knie bis auf den Asphalt schaffst aber wieder hoch kommen könnt schwer werden.
Du musst den Schwerpunkt über das Rad bekommen wie das Bild von Marc so schön zeigt.
Und immer schön das Pedal auf Kurvenseite nach oben.


----------



## Laschpuffer (13. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber "drücken" als Kurventechnik, dabei bleibt der Schwerpunkt über dem Rad und Knie runter, wie gefragt wird damit nur kurz vor oder während dem Abflug möglich sein. Beim HangOff mit Knieschleifen wie wir das beim Straßenmoppedrennen sehen ist der Schwerpunkt doch deutlich auf die Kurveninnenseite neben das Töff verlagert. Muss man nicht mal HangOff fahren, nur Knie ausdrehen reicht, dann brauchts richtig Mumm um das Knie runter zu bekommen. Viele Mopped-Reifen können, die Grenze liegt im Kopf, wenn nicht vorher andere Teile des Töffs einen ausgehoben haben (Ständer, Schalldämpfer, Fußraste).
Druck auf der Kurvenaußenseite (Fahrrad Pedal, Mopped Fußraste - wenn mans kann) ist sowie sinnvoll, gibt etwas mehr Grip. Und das geht ja nur, wenn die Pedale außen unten ist (Bei den meißten Bikes ist die innere dann oben ).

Aber wie ganz am Anfang schon steht, wer's probiert, bitte filmen.


----------



## Mitglied (13. Juli 2012)

Ich denke viel mehr geht nicht:


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

@Mitglied: Schöne Foddos, und Typ ist wirklich nicht gefallen ??
Egal, sieht schau aus  und so unverkrampft...


----------



## gabarinza (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, imo nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Da gibts schliesslich nen Anlieger....


----------



## Mitglied (13. Juli 2012)

Eben; Knieschleifen mit dem Mtb halte ich für physikalisch unmöglich.


----------



## 01wheeler (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe der User Berghaemmerer hat nichts gegen den Link.
Ich fand das Bild sehr beeindruckend, da ohne Anlieger


----------



## Laschpuffer (13. Juli 2012)

Aber auch gedrückt und ohne schleifendes Knie. 

Nichtsdestotrotz ein starkes Bild. Hut ab. Erinnert ein bisschen an Fahrradlimbo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

Geil !!!


----------



## Speetrip (13. Juli 2012)

Knieschleifen hat im Gelände nichts zu suchen, wenn du dich schon an Motorradfahrern orientierst, dann nimm Motocrosser ... und da wird das Bike gedrückt und nicht gelegt! Ausserdem hat das auch etwas mit der Breite der Reifen zu tun, auf meiner Maschine ist ein 190er Hinterreifen, je schmaler der Reifen desto weniger Schräglage brauchst du bei gleicher  Geschwindigkeit. Also zieh dir ein 190 Hinterrad auf deinem Fahrrad rauf und ab auf die Strasse, dann sollte es gehen, vorausgesetzt du hast Eier in der Hose ;D


----------



## Yeti666 (13. Juli 2012)

Speetrip schrieb:


> Knieschleifen hat im Gelände nichts zu suchen, wenn du dich schon an Motorradfahrern orientierst, dann nimm Motocrosser ... und da wird das Bike gedrückt und nicht gelegt! Ausserdem hat das auch etwas mit der Breite der Reifen zu tun, auf meiner Maschine ist ein 190er Hinterreifen, je schmaler der Reifen desto weniger Schräglage brauchst du bei gleicher  Geschwindigkeit. Also zieh dir ein 190 Hinterrad auf deinem Fahrrad rauf und ab auf die Strasse, dann sollte es gehen, vorausgesetzt du hast Eier in der Hose ;D


 so ist das!


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (14. Juli 2012)

Speetrip schrieb:


> Knieschleifen hat im Gelände nichts zu suchen, wenn du dich schon an Motorradfahrern orientierst, dann nimm Motocrosser ... und da wird das Bike gedrückt und nicht gelegt! Ausserdem hat das auch etwas mit der Breite der Reifen zu tun, auf meiner Maschine ist ein 190er Hinterreifen, je schmaler der Reifen desto weniger Schräglage brauchst du bei gleicher  Geschwindigkeit. Also zieh dir ein 190 Hinterrad auf deinem Fahrrad rauf und ab auf die Strasse, dann sollte es gehen, vorausgesetzt du hast Eier in der Hose ;D




Ich fahre nicht nur alleine Gelände, auch viel Radwege und Strassen. Bei Fahrten auf Radwegen liebe ich Kurvenreiche strecken sehr und lege mich mit möglichst viel Schräglage in die Kurven ! Deswegen bin ich auf die Idee gekommen zu fragen ob Knieschleifen mit dem MTB möglich wäre !


----------



## michik (15. Juli 2012)

ja, das geht
habs einmal ausprobiert - seitdem trag ich ne knieprotese xD ein fetter baumstumpf den ich im gelände übersehen hatte, hat mein knie zerschmettert


----------



## Toolkid (15. Juli 2012)

Das wird nicht funktionieren, weil die Kurventechnik eine andere ist. Beim Motorrad zieht man das Fahrzeug in die Kurve und beim MTB drückt man es. Das liegt einfach daran, dass ein Motorrad ein wesentlich höheres Eigengewicht hat und von sich aus schon genügend Grip erzeugt. Beim MTB würde mit dieser Technik zu wenig Gewicht auf den Reifen lasten und diese würde wegrutschen.


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (15. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> ja, das geht
> habs einmal ausprobiert - seitdem trag ich ne knieprotese xD ein fetter baumstumpf den ich im gelände übersehen hatte, hat mein knie zerschmettert



Hast du bei dem Versuch einen Knieschoner getragen ?


----------



## michik (15. Juli 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> Hast du bei dem Versuch einen Knieschoner getragen ?



nö, da hat die ironie aus mir gesprochen, sorry


----------



## h0rst99 (20. Juli 2012)

... lustiger Thread 

Ein Motorrad 'fällt' durch leichten Druck auf das kurvenäußere Lenkerende in die Kurve, die Schräglage wird dann mit dem Gasgriff kontrolliert. Ebenso richtet sich das Motorrad dann durch Gas geben wieder auf. Da ein normales MTB keinen Gasgriff hat, liegt wohl hier der kleine aber feine Unterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fightingtux (22. Juli 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... lustiger Thread
> 
> Ein Motorrad 'fällt' durch leichten Druck auf das kurvenäußere Lenkerende in die Kurve, die Schräglage wird dann mit dem Gasgriff kontrolliert. Ebenso richtet sich das Motorrad dann durch Gas geben wieder auf. Da ein normales MTB keinen Gasgriff hat, liegt wohl hier der kleine aber feine Unterschied...



Der Druck findet am *kurven inneren* Lenkerende statt. (Klappt beim Fahrrad auch, wenn man schnell unterwegs ist)
Und die Schräglage kann beim Motorrad sowohl per Gasgriff (Geschwindigkeit) als auch per Lenker (Kurvenradius) gesteuert werden...

Aber zumindest stimmt, das der Gasgriff beim Fahrrad weg fällt! 

Mfg,
Fighting Tux

Edit: Hier noch ein kleines Video zu dem Thema "Lenkeinschlag":   http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/motorrad-schule/lenkimpuls-und-motoradfahren-803.htm


----------



## Sentilo (22. Juli 2012)

Was'n los, das geht doch locker:





Aber eigentlich gehört das so ...


----------



## h0rst99 (22. Juli 2012)

fightingtux schrieb:


> Der Druck findet am *kurven inneren* Lenkerende statt.



Ups... ja klar - hast recht


----------



## MTBikerr (22. Juli 2012)

Also Knieschleifen wird enge, aber was, zumindest im Gelände, hilft schneller durch die Kurven zu kommen ist ganz einfach: Kurveninnen- Fuß rausnehmen und über den Boden schleifen.
Bei Downhill oder Freeride klebt der dann ab und zu am nächsten Baum...
Also nur machen, wenn man:
1. lebensmüde ist, oder
2. die Strecke kennt, oder
3. absolut keine Hindernisse sind, oder
4. der Unterschenkel mit einem Gummizug am Oberschenkel befestigt ist.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (23. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Reifenbreite kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte an meiner 400er Kawa ne 160er Pelle hinten drauf und hab es nicht geschafft mit dem Knie zu schleifen. Auf der 1000er Yamaha vom Kumpel mit ner 190er Pelle ist mir bei fast jeder Kurve die Kniescheibe weggeflogen.


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (23. Juli 2012)

Schaut mal her, hab ich zufällig gefunden ! Der Radfahrer schleift zwar mit dem Knie aber ohne richtige Schräglage ist das Knieschleifen wohl nutzlos !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR5GG6jFWrI"]Fahrrad Knieschleifen 14.06.08      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2012)

Deine Sorgen möchte ich nicht haben...


----------



## DerJoe (24. Juli 2012)

Man kann die Fahrtechniken zwischen Motorrad und Fahrrad nur sehr schlecht miteinander vergleichen. Beim Motorrad habe ich einen Knieschluß zum Tank und kann Druck auf die Fußrasten bringen. 
Mit der Reifenbreite hat das gar nicht mal so viel zu tun. Früher hatten die Motorräder Reifen, die nicht viel breiter waren als unsere heutigen Fahrradreifen. 






Die Fahrdynamik ist aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Gewichts- und Schwerpunkt-Verteilung bei Fahrrad und Motorrad teilweise sehr unterschiedlich. "Knie raus" macht beim Fahrrad wenig Sinn. Auch nicht auf Asphalt. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte Conti längst einen RR-Reifen entwickelt, der solche Schräglagen zulassen würde und bei der Tour de France würden alle die Serpentinen mit Knie auf dem Asphalt fahren.

Schlussfolgerung:
"Knie raus" beim Fahrrad gehört in die selbe Kategorie, wie dieses Bild.




Pubertärer Poserkram


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2012)

Der TE sollte erst einmal lernen, zu driften!


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (4. August 2012)

Ist zwar nicht mit einem MTB, aber hier zeigt ein Radfahrer wie er in extremer Schräglage eine Kurve fährt. Seine Kurvenfahrt endet mit einem Crash aber alllle Achtung !

http://www.youtube.com/embed/hIKXSnKmYK0


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2012)

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach.
Gummi auf Asphalt hat einen Haftreibungskoeffizienen von µ = 0.9
Damit ist ein Winkel zwischen der Senkrechten auf der Fahrbahn und der Verbindung Massenmittelpunkt zum Berührpunkt des Reifens von knapp über 40° möglich. Erreicht man dabei mit dem Knie die Straße, geht das Manöver, sonst nicht. Beim MTB ist der Rahmen dazu zu hoch.
Bei einem gravity Bike bei passender Bauart ginge es.

Paul


----------



## StreetDownHill (14. August 2012)

MTB-Ghostrider schrieb:


> Schaut mal her, hab ich zufällig gefunden ! Der Radfahrer schleift zwar mit dem Knie aber ohne richtige Schräglage ist das Knieschleifen wohl nutzlos !
> 
> Fahrrad Knieschleifen 14.06.08      - YouTube



Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Froeste (14. August 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Man kann die Fahrtechniken zwischen Motorrad und Fahrrad nur sehr schlecht miteinander vergleichen.
> 
> 
> Beim Motorrad habe ich einen Knieschluß zum Tank und kann Druck auf die Fußrasten bringen.
> Mit der Reifenbreite hat das gar nicht mal so viel zu tun. Früher hatten die Motorräder Reifen, die nicht viel breiter waren als unsere heutigen Fahrradreifen.


1.Stimmt
2. Nein, die Reifenaufstandsflaeche und der tatsaechliche Durchmesser aendern sich beim Breitreifen. Breiterer
Reifen bedeutet bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit mehr Schraeglage notwendig.
3. Inneres Knie ans Oberrohr und Druck auf das kurvenaeussere Pedal geht auch beim Fahrrad.


----------



## omgchiller (15. August 2012)

@ MTB-Ghostrider 
er ist wohl gestürzt, da er sich zu sehr nach unten geneigt hat!


----------



## Froeste (15. August 2012)

Erinnert an den Fahrer, der in einer Kurven nach Außen raus geflogen ist und den sein Kollege fragte:

"Warum hast Du dich denn nicht noch mehr in die Kurve gelegt?"

Und er antwortete:

"Aber dann wäre ich doch gestürzt!"


----------

